# Outdoors > Fishing >  The River Monitor Brick

## Dundee

I have mates up and down stream but this brick is the best measuring advice to know to cross or not :Grin: 


Sometimes the notifications are slow but if this brick goes under or gets wet it is not safe to cross. Tonight word came out 2inches of rain fell in the headwaters so I stayed on this side.



It was still pissing down so I sat in one of the old built mai mais on the river bank for a while



Went for a fish but the flush was sending the weed down.

----------


## Marty Henry

Works better than horizons rivers and rainfall I bet.

----------


## mikee

very good sir but I have a question.

    Is the Beer can on top of the brick device an optional extra. "River swiftness" measuring device. If if river comes up over brick and can swept away definitely dangerous OR is it the "Courraqe Enhancer" for river crossing when its a bit iffy??

----------


## northdude

How do you calibrate it

----------


## GravelBen

Speaking as one who has spent some time working in the field of bricklaying, thats a block not a brick.  :Psmiley: 

However I do applaud your use of advanced modern monitoring technology.

----------


## Dundee

> I take it if its completely gone then you know there has been a significant flood?


It moved 20metres in June.

----------


## Dundee

> How do you calibrate it


I use to use my dog if his balls got wet don't cross. But the block works well :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

So not safe to cross full stop or not safe to cross....... In gumboots?  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> So not safe to cross full stop or not safe to cross....... In gumboots?


Both bro it is quite amazing how much rain falls in the Ruahine Ranges and how quick it can rise down here. The Manawatu River is 180km long and we fish about the half way mark.

----------


## Pengy

Us short arses need to take care DD

----------


## Dundee

It usually takes 24hrs for the headwaters catchment to hit this far downstream.
Same pics from tonight the brick "block" is under water.Never under estimate the power of mother nature.

----------


## bomber

2 inch rise be over ya head @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Just checked monitor down river was 980mm rose to 1.6mt  dropping now. Flood last year rose to 8 mt, 2004 flood rose to 14.5 mt  that is a shit load of water.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Just checked monitor down river was 980mm rose to 1.6mt  dropping now. Flood last year rose to 8 mt, 2004 flood rose to 14.5 mt  that is a shit load of water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Was that about 6pm?
Cause I was in the headwaters we had the thunderstorm from hell mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Was that about 6pm?
> Cause I was in the headwaters we had the thunderstorm from hell mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peaked mid arvo down to 1.5 now  take awhile for it to get here. Been some well needed rain tho...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Was that about 6pm?
> Cause I was in the headwaters we had the thunderstorm from hell mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard the booming thunder storm down here but that catchment fulls the river downstream from here and it doesn't take long for the water to get there.

----------


## BRADS

> Peaked mid arvo down to 1.5 now  take awhile for it to get here. Been some well needed rain tho...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yeah you guys will do well now.
The Tamaki was bloody roaring out the farm.
Wet as all the way to norsewood 
Then nothing here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I use to use my dog if his balls got wet don't cross. But the block works well


If the bollocks on a Chihuahua got wet you'd want to think twice about crossing Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

The balls on these bastards are getting wet.
Monitor still to deep :Have A Nice Day: Had a good flush.

----------


## bomber

Aye she did that to this 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Fuck mate the top pic is not a healthy river 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Still to high to cross.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thats just a creek Dundee

----------


## GravelBen

> Thats just a creek Dundee


 :Thumbsup: 

Took some photos of my local creek a year or two back when it had rained a bit...



Pity I didn't have a river monitor block to tell me if it was safe to cross?

----------


## oraki

Be touch and go I thinks. Best ya wait another 20 minutes

----------


## Maca49

You could always helicopter out DD, specially if there's a party on the far side :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

> Fuck mate the top pic is not a healthy river 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the same stretch of river, water temp been unusually high this year been 25deg  plus since mid December and little to no flow ideal growth conditions i guess worst year up there....bloody sheep farmers😜

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Safe to say the river is dropping :Have A Nice Day: 
Look the invisable man :Grin: 

Shit that was an effort but worth it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

The river is rising again @bomber.These were taken through my polaroids.

It was still clean when I left but upstream is dirty so its on its way. :Wink:

----------


## bomber

Just got back from runoff @Dundee 25ml in gauge so tamaki be up again as well soon. Goin to duck down river soon 😊

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Shit 25mm we've had 3!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

We had 10 so upstream must of had a bit.

----------


## Dundee

Down there tonight at 1835 till dark,was a clean flush and still rising.

All I caught tonight was weed but another trout in the bag earlier so can't complain. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

Waded across and went upstream...sheep shaggers a still allowed to graze the banks Rose a good foot and half in a couple of hours still clean but washed my nutsacks on way back in the dark..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Waded across and went upstream...sheep shaggers a still allowed to graze the banks Rose a good foot and half in a couple of hours still clean but washed my nutsacks on way back in the dark..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Clean? And Nutsacks just don't really go together do they :Sick: 
So what did you wash them in the river or what was on the photo :Zomg:

----------


## bomber

> Clean? And Nutsacks just don't really go together do they
> So what did you wash them in the river or what was on the photo


Had to use something to dry off with  😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Had to use something to dry off with  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I can just see the guy that shares that sheep going "hey look at this this one has nut streakers through its fleece :XD: "

----------


## Dundee

I tried to message bomber from upstream today to check the river level.got no reply so went and checked the monitor brick anyway.

I could just see it on the approach to "jacobs pool"
Got down to the pool and there is the brick "block"

Still to deep and only bullocks playing on the river bank.

----------


## bomber

Are you calling me a monitor brick now @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I'll call ya what I like and you'll hear me :Yuush:

----------


## bomber

> I'll call ya what I like and you'll hear me


At least it's starts with b and not p 😜

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

You will hear his booming  voice mr b lol

----------


## Dundee

River still high bomber,thought sum bugger stole my brick. :Sad: 

Found it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

River dropped a bit today only upto my thighs, still to deep for you @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Us short arses need to take care DD


Last to know it's raining, first to know it's a flood. Sounds about right there @Pengy.

----------


## Dundee

I think I can cross this one @bomber

----------


## bomber

> I think I can cross this one @bomber
> Attachment 47550


Fishing be tough tho....

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Fishing be tough tho....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The spinner would snag a fair bit.

----------


## bomber

> The spinner would snag a fair bit.


If @Dundee hooked a trout there... I'd even drink a box of that Tui crap😂😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nah nothing up there.
Back at "Jacobs pool" to check the brick 'block'  :Have A Nice Day: 
Too still deep for this short arse to cross

----------


## Dundee

The monitor brick is still slightly wet so I stayed on this side :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> I use to use my dog if his balls got wet don't cross. But the block works well


But arent your balls already wet before the dogs????....go on, admit it..... :Zomg:

----------


## Scouser

> The monitor brick is still slightly wet so I stayed on this side
> Attachment 47665


That looks like a dish i get served at a flash japanese restaurant......wheres the rice?

----------


## bomber

Monitor brick was disabled  last night....pitch black coming back after a few bombers..stepped of bank wrong spot disappeared under,  cold bath just forgot the soap 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Monitor brick is not to be messed with especially on dark.

----------


## Dundee

Far Canal it was over tonight.....no warning :Grin: 

Stayed safe and didn't cross :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

Finally some decent rain 40ml in a few hours today 20ml in April 
River rose a foot while out today

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Lets hope it flushes the weed out

----------


## Dundee

29 mil in the headwaters by 1700hrs all the tributaries are high and dirty from Norsewood to Woodville expect a big deluge down the Manawatu River tomorrow its what the fisher people need but not Ideal for the duckhunters @mawzer308.  What river you hunting mawzer?

----------


## mawzer308

@Dundee Manawatu mate South of Palmerston North. Was worried about the rainfall in the headwaters, no real contingency plan at the moment. Hoping level will drop before Saturday morning and that the forecast good weather actually shows up.

----------


## mawzer308

Driving over the Manawatu river this morning near Massey, dirty brown reasonable flow some islands were just visible. Hopefully should drain to an acceptable level. Is it still raining up your guys way?

----------


## Dundee

Stopped raining river is up a little but still clean up this way.

----------


## bomber

I've headed up to Hawkes Bay away from the crazy dannevegas duck shooters...fishing a couple of rivers up napier way tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

River is on the way up again,the weed is on the move.Fishing be buggered for a bit now.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you need to build yourself some stilts so you can still cross the river.

----------


## bomber

Up high and flowing down here no trout fishing tonight but heaps of these overhead 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Just checked the river flow gauge.. our river summer autumn  flows been around 1500 to 2000 litres/second, yesterday was up quite well 7900 lt/sec, peaked today 27843 lt/sec think the weed might finally be washed away....no fishing for awhile now tho bugger 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Certainly was high this morning and with the snow melt should get rid of that summer/autumn weed and make winter fishing a blast when it clears.

----------


## mrs dundee

You be too busy soon to fish mr dundee

----------


## Dundee

Manawatu River after 20 mils of rain

50mils in the headwaters,12 hours later

----------


## Dundee

Was nice last night.Landed one.But word on the headwaters had a dumping last night so I turned two fisherman away today.It was clean at 1030hrs and dirty by 1800hrs.
Takes a while for the water to get here from the headwaters as it is a bloody long river.Still don't know if my "river monitor brick" has survived the winter and spring.
Tonights pics

----------


## madjon_

Toby tree still there.

----------


## bomber

The river rose from 1.2 to 1.6 overnight according to my gauge. Flow from 5000lt/sec to 15000 lt/sec
Will probably still rise after the runoff up river from the sheep shaggers enter the river ..fishing be over for a couple of days now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> The river rose from 1.2 to 1.6 overnight according to my gauge. Flow from 5000lt/sec to 15000 lt/sec
> Will probably still rise after the runoff up river from the sheep shaggers enter the river ..fishing be over for a couple of days now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you find my brick can you return it? :Oh Noes:

----------


## bomber

River level down to 1.3 still over @Dundee s head. I'll  wade thru and pick up ya brick😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

High but clearing. I'm going fishing but won't be crossing :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Checked river this morning and it was brown yet we had no rain and the Norsewood catchment didn't get much.

Must of been rain up the Maungapork catchment as its just a litttle murky tonight.

Might be muddy down your end still @bomber :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Checked river this morning and it was brown yet we had no rain and the Norsewood catchment didn't get much.
> Attachment 60002
> Must of been rain up the Maungapork catchment as its just a litttle murky tonight.
> Attachment 60003
> Might be muddy down your end still @bomber


She was pissing down behind norsewood last night mate.
Rained most of the day.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Checked river this morning and it was brown yet we had no rain and the Norsewood catchment didn't get much.
> Attachment 60002
> Must of been rain up the Maungapork catchment as its just a litttle murky tonight.
> Attachment 60003
> Might be muddy down your end still @bomber


Was murky as b4 milking night off... feed of mussels tonight😉

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

ok wrong again :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Those fullas up there never sent a text alert then this happens :Sad: 

"Water rescue in Manawatu River - information update as at 9:30pm"

Police are still currently searching the Manawatu River in Palmerston North where a man was last seen this evening at about 6pm. 

A female was rescued from the river at the scene and was taken to Palmerston North hospital with non-life-threatening injuries to receive medical attention. 

It is believed they went into the water to rescue a dog.

Police, volunteer Land SAR and volunteer members of the NZ RT4 Rescue Emergency Support Team (REST) from Palmerston North have been involved in the search in the water and on the riverbank.

A helicopter and riverbank search will continue tonight, however search teams on the water will be postponed due to lack of light.

The Police National Dive Squad and the search teams will meet again at 5.30am tomorrow and further media updates will be available after 6am.

----------


## bomber

> Those fullas up there never sent a text alert then this happens
> 
> "Water rescue in Manawatu River - information update as at 9:30pm"
> 
> Police are still currently searching the Manawatu River in Palmerston North where a man was last seen this evening at about 6pm. 
> 
> A female was rescued from the river at the scene and was taken to Palmerston North hospital with non-life-threatening injuries to receive medical attention. 
> 
> It is believed they went into the water to rescue a dog.
> ...


They found the body @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Yeah just heard that

----------


## bomber

Couple of small trout and found @Dundee brick

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Still high :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Crossed at Jacobs pool tonight

Looking back why did I do that 

I found it! The monitor brick was 30 metres down stream :Have A Nice Day: 

Carried on hooked two trout

Time too cross again

Once I set the monitor brick again no more wet gummies :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Re set the "Monitor Brick"

----------


## bomber

Took a mate down told na bro won't be over ya boots...
monitor brick must be faulty 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Took a mate down told na bro won't be over ya boots...
> monitor brick must be faulty 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You over the river from Pohuatai Farms bomber? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Its under :Grin:

----------


## bomber

> You over the river from Pohuatai Farms bomber? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Possibly is it on otope rd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Possibly is it on otope rd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep 
Recognized that hill.
Used to manage that farm,
How long you been there?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Yep 
> Recognized that hill.
> Used to manage that farm,
> How long you been there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


4 yrs now.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

River level 
allgood 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

https://vimeo.com/197114318

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Yah gotta love rain in the summer even if I can't cross the river.

----------


## bomber

Up half metre down here needed a bit of a flush...33ml

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Managed too haul out a few trout since the 4th of January when it was crossable.

Tonight I didn't even try. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Still a bit high but @bomber and I had a few flicks anyway.

----------


## Dundee

Was cross able last night in my gummies :Have A Nice Day: 

Just a warning too the lower Manawatu catchment tonight was like this.

When I left the log was gone as well as the monitor brick :Wtfsmilie: 

And 50 mils has fallen in the above catchment which takes 12 hours to get here.Will be a full on flood in the lower Manawatu in the next few days :ORLY:

----------


## bomber

> Was cross able last night in my gummies
> Attachment 64019
> Just a warning too the lower Manawatu catchment tonight was like this.
> Attachment 64020
> When I left the log was gone as well as the monitor brick
> Attachment 64021
> And 50 mils has fallen in the above catchment which takes 12 hours to get here.Will be a full on flood in the lower Manawatu in the next few days


Up over a metre here had 53 ml on farm

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Still rising up this end.

----------


## Dundee

Another 37 mils fell in the headwaters

No fishing here for a while and its still rising.

----------


## oraki

Good to see you guys getting some much needed moisture, even if you can't go fishing for a couple of days.

----------


## bomber

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

First one is my river flow.
This is river level
Bear in mind had a 8 Metre level last year.
Good to get rain unusual year this one

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

River is on the rise again...18mil here but the headwaters got a dossing be no fishing for a few days.

----------


## Dundee

30 mils in the headwaters at Norsewood in the last four days.We only got 13.
Just fed the cat. :Grin:   Now I will go and check river. :Wink:

----------

